# Kaspersky Antivirus/KIS 2010 released (version 9.0)



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2009)

Just a heads up, kaspersky has quietly updated and released their latest version of the antivirus.

http://www.kaspersky.com/kis_latest_versions

Tons of new features are out such as:



> Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 offers a number of new and improved features together with unique protection technologies to address the latest online threats, keep your PC running smoothly and customize protection according to your activities:
> 
> * Unique Safe Run Mode for questionable applications and websites New!
> * Security Application Monitor to give you full picture on programs installed on your PC Improved!
> ...



System requirements are nothing special


> Required for all installations:
> 
> * 300 MB free space on the hard drive (the exact number is based on antivirus database size)
> * CD-ROM (for installation of the program from CD)
> ...



Oh and older KAV/KIS 2009 keys work just fine  - so that means YES, you can update over the top of an existing install, or buy a 2009 key off ebay and it still works.
P.S: dont buy from kaspersky, buy from ebay - its usually far less than 1/2 price there.


Edit: i just checked out game mode: heres a screenshot for you (this is NOT enabled by default)







Vulnerability scanner is great - i've disabled autorun from network drives, flash drives, hard drives and portable media drives through this handy tool.





It also gives you a list of all programs on your PC with know security flaws - such as telling me my winamp is outdated.






Update:

To users of KIS 2009 who want to activate Via the KEY file, you can install in trial mode and use it later. Its only during the initial install that it wont let you use a key file.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 27, 2009)

Dammit ive only had 09 for a few months now the have released 10 damn.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2009)

your key works on 10 

edit: updates, pics.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 27, 2009)

Sweet looks like some useful improvements there thanks for the info mate.


----------



## rpsgc (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know about everyone else but in my case I noticed an increase in page load speed while browsing the internet compared to version 8. Maybe KAV didn't like Opera or it was simply slowing down my browsing.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> I don't know about everyone else but in my case I noticed an increase in page load speed while browsing the internet compared to version 8. Maybe KAV didn't like Opera or it was simply slowing down my browsing.



havent tested it much here, i know they have a new firefox plugin and that it uses a bit less ram (12MB here)


----------



## rpsgc (Jun 27, 2009)

All I know was that some pages would "hang" for a few seconds before fully loading (100%). Now it's all smooth and nice and... hmm... yeah...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2009)

i laughed when i saw the new 'sandbox' mode (sounds like a virtual PC for unsafe apps) - it has some nice default applications in there.


Hmm, whats the most unsafe application i can think of...




oh yeah, IE  (the second is IE x64)


----------



## Triprift (Jun 27, 2009)

Interface looks abit better than 09 the only thing i didnt really like.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2009)

what, no one but aussies care abotu this awesome antivirus? 


It also seems to load/run a bit faster, the delay as it scanned new programs seems reduced a large amount.

edit:

and heres a good argument as to why kaspersky is the best antivirus: while it has them, it doesnt rely on shitty, inaccurate heuristics to find viruses. they do it properly.






Yeah, 2,200 viruses added to the list in the last 24 hours. find me another antivirus that good.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 28, 2009)

Just bought a new KIS 2009 yesterday, so I could just upgrade to 2010?

Guessing the 2010 is pretty new, saw it on the page and was like "when did this get released, haven't seen it mentioned anywhere".

_Special Game Mode to suspend alerts, updates and scans while you play New!_

2009 already suspends updates with high processor load, but guess that's improved? Have no complaint with 09, but seems kinda tempting. I have disabled HTTP traffic scanning, doesn't work with pages like youtube, guessing that's the hang mentioned here and if that's improved it would be almost worth the upgrade alone.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2009)

i say it in the first post, your keys work. just run the installer, reboot when asked and you'll be up to date.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i say it in the first post, your keys work. just run the installer, reboot when asked and you'll be up to date.



Yep, read it, but wasn't sure if it ment just a fresh not yet activated key 

Oh and please post more use experience. If someone could also test youtube with http scanning on, does videos load in under a minute, or do they take forever to load.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks Mussels! now I have to update my KIS


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 28, 2009)

is the system faster as a whole with this than the 2009 ver?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Yep, read it, but wasn't sure if it ment just a fresh not yet activated key
> 
> Oh and please post more use experience. If someone could also test youtube with http scanning on, does videos load in under a minute, or do they take forever to load.



that would be related to your ISP more than anything... no one can test that for you.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> that would be related to your ISP more than anything... no one can test that for you.



or the speed of your PC, but your pc seems very fast


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> _Special Game Mode to suspend alerts, updates and scans while you play New!_
> 
> 2009 already suspends updates with high processor load, but guess that's improved? Have no complaint with 09, but seems kinda tempting. I have disabled HTTP traffic scanning, doesn't work with pages like youtube, guessing that's the hang mentioned here and if that's improved it would be almost worth the upgrade alone.



i missed part of your post 

The main new feature there is that it stops the updates and scheduled scans. nothing more annoying than timing out in ping because an update started, or lagging out because its scanning your games folder for viruses at your scheduled 2am scan.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> that would be related to your ISP more than anything... no one can test that for you.



If you click that checkmark on, youtube will crawl. without it flies.





Well haven't had it on for a while, but yes they can test it. Shouldn't have anything to do with ISP or connection speed. My minute mention was just to give an idea. It took forever to even get the main page open when I first tried Kaspersky with that setting on.



Mussels said:


> The main new feature there is that it stops the updates and scheduled scans. nothing more annoying than timing out in ping because an update started, or lagging out because its scanning your games folder for viruses at your scheduled 2am scan.



I don't have scheduled scans on and update is 10am every morning  So seems I don't need that feature, but good that they added one, will be helpful for many.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2009)

well, i cant test it. that option isnt there anymore.

just update, and see for yourself.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well, i cant test it. that option isnt there anymore.
> 
> just update, and see for yourself.



OK  I'll stick to 2009 for the time being, have to give the new version a go someday


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2009)

why wouldnt you update? there is no risk, if it still lags youtube just uninstall it. if it doesnt lag, you get the security back.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 28, 2009)

nice , im wait for internet scurity


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> nice , im wait for internet scurity



thats updated too. i abbreviated it to KIS - all my screenshots are from the kaspersky internet security suite.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> why wouldnt you update? there is no risk, if it still lags youtube just uninstall it. if it doesnt lag, you get the security back.



I don't like updating just for the fun of it. There needs to be something in the new version that I want. If it's working, don't fix it (unless you get bored) 

Not going to jump on Windows 7 when it comes and will be keeping my 5.531 Winamp (apr 1 2008). Would be even older, but it kept nagging about updates, finally found the setting to disable it


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't want to start a dicussion but this is the worst anti virus system i have ever used. I sell where I work and was given a free copy and so I tried it.

It start deleting some of my windows files and told me some of the files on my G5 mouse were Trojan's


Will never sell one or ever use it again/


----------



## rpsgc (Jun 28, 2009)

Deleting Windows files uh? Must be some "special" edition


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2009)

Kovoet said:


> Don't want to start a dicussion but this is the worst anti virus system i have ever used. I sell where I work and was given a free copy and so I tried it.
> 
> It start deleting some of my windows files and told me some of the files on my G5 mouse were Trojan's
> 
> ...



i highly doubt that was kaspersky. if an antivirus was prone to deleting your OS, you'd think people would notice.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2009)

How is kaspersky in comparison to say Avast / AVG?


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Just a heads up, kaspersky has quietly updated and released their latest version of the antivirus.
> 
> http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads
> 
> ...



@Mussels,

I could not find 2010 using the link you provided, I did find 2010 here.


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 28, 2009)

Kyle you can have my Copy mate brand new


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 28, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> How is kaspersky in comparison to say Avast / AVG?



tons better, faster, less load on system, fewer false positives etc etc....


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 28, 2009)

I have allways been running Kaspersky (since version 4.0)...never let me down ...saved my ass ass few times..IMO it is one of the best AV out there.....only AV that comes close to Kaspersky in terms of speed, detection rate and memory comsumtion is Sunbelts Vipre....

In fact I have just bought Vipre for my home
(Unlimited Home Site License (1 year subscription)) for 49.95 $


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 28, 2009)

Kovoet said:


> Kyle you can have my Copy mate brand new



go for it lol


----------



## Triprift (Jun 29, 2009)

Kovoet said:


> Don't want to start a dicussion but this is the worst anti virus system i have ever used. I sell where I work and was given a free copy and so I tried it.
> 
> It start deleting some of my windows files and told me some of the files on my G5 mouse were Trojan's
> 
> ...



Hey never seen that in the whole time ive been using Kaspersky if that was the case there reputation would be zilch.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I must say im quite impressed. So impressed in fact that I have completely removed AVG.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 29, 2009)

Excellent been using it for over a year now no real urge to go back to Trend Micro.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 29, 2009)

It seems a good program - the scans are fast, the program is smooth and hasnt bogged anything down, the user panel is easy to use but not idiotically easy, and it looks pretty nice too.

Think im a convert


----------



## Triprift (Jun 29, 2009)

Come to light my son Kyle cast of the shackes of the oppresive Avg and come forward to Kaspersky heavan.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2009)

works well. i DMZ'd my PC trying to get a game running, and within 5 minutes i had an alert of a helkern worm attack. it told me the IP address of the attacker, as well as identified it was spoofed (and therefore not to take action against that IP) - spoofed or not, the IP was blocked for an hour and i went on my merry way.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmmm...it even has a Gaming Profile under Settings->Options...never seen that before


----------



## Triprift (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats sounds really good as Pc cillan was hopeless with skype during online games ended having to turn pcc of during gaming. =/


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 29, 2009)

I just sit watching the scanner radar thing on the main page


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 29, 2009)

As much as I like KIS, the 2010 causes blue screen on system boot on my XP Pro SP3 system.

After reinstalling KIS 2009, everything is back to normal. I have submitted a support ticket.

Although, it does seem to working well on my Win7 system.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> As much as I like KIS, the 2010 causes blue screen on system boot on my XP Pro SP3 system.
> 
> After reinstalling KIS 2009, everything is back to normal. I have submitted a support ticket.
> 
> Although, it does seem to working well on my Win7 system.



i did have a BSOD on here after i first installed KIS 2010, but that was most likely because WINSAT.exe decided to run on its own (the 3D benchmark) right as it was doing a quick scan.

if its repeating,  good thing you opened at ticket.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i did have a BSOD on here after i first installed KIS 2010, but that was most likely because WINSAT.exe decided to run on its own (the 3D benchmark) right as it was doing a quick scan.
> 
> if its repeating,  good thing you opened at ticket.



Yes, I see from the Kaspersky forum that I am not the only one having problems.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2009)

since i went hunting to look about what arctucas is talking about, heres some links


Forum for kaspersky/home users.

Forum for latest betas (may be newer/solve the issues?)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> thats updated too. i abbreviated it to KIS - all my screenshots are from the kaspersky internet security suite.



ohh , it is right very nice time to move on to the KIS9 , from KIS6 i see KIS is best internet security program


----------



## Bundy (Jun 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> since i went hunting to look about what arctucas is talking about, heres some links
> 
> 
> Forum for kaspersky/home users.
> ...



After reading those forums, I feel like waiting a few weeks.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2009)

well its a forum, no one goes there if nothings wrong  

seems like 99% of issues are related to updating from 2009 to 2010, lots of problems were solved by simply uninstalling 2009 first.


----------



## rpsgc (Jun 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> seems like 99% of issues are related to updating from 2009 to 2010, lots of problems were solved by simply uninstalling 2009 first.



Hehe, I had a hunch I should do that first, and I did! No problems here.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 30, 2009)

How does it compare to 09 resource and speed wise? Didn't really like 09 all that much. It was starting to get a bit bloated. Ver 6 was still my favorite so far.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> How does it compare to 09 resource and speed wise? Didn't really like 09 all that much. It was starting to get a bit bloated. Ver 6 was still my favorite so far.



12MB of ram use, less lag when it scans apps that are starting for the first time. web pages load a little faster. GUI reworked and nicer to use.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 12MB of ram use, less lag when it scans apps that are starting for the first time. web pages load a little faster. GUI reworked and nicer to use.



So they trimmed it down compared to 09? I wonder how it compares to Norton 09 now? 

My AV license is about up. This is going to be one of the tougher times I've had deciding on an AV for a few years now. lol.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> So they trimmed it down compared to 09? I wonder how it compares to Norton 09 now?
> 
> My AV license is about up. This is going to be one of the tougher times I've had deciding on an AV for a few years now. lol.



You could try Sunbelt´s Vipre....http://www.vipreantivirus.com/
I have allways used KAV (and still does on a few laptops) but Vipre is a good alternative
You can get a "home site license" for 49.95 $ and with this you get 4 month extra for free:
— Special July 4th VIPRE Offer —
Get 4 months extra for the same low price!
Enter this coupon code: USABDAY

Seriously .... Vipre is good.....


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well its a forum, no one goes there if nothings wrong
> 
> seems like 99% of issues are related to updating from 2009 to 2010, lots of problems were solved by simply uninstalling 2009 first.



Having learned my lesson when I updated KIS7 to KIS 2009, I ran the Kaspersky uninstall application before I tried to install KIS 2010.

So, for me, it is not a question of installing over top of the old KIS.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2009)

VulkanBros said:


> You could try Sunbelt´s Vipre....http://www.vipreantivirus.com/
> I have allways used KAV (and still does on a few laptops) but Vipre is a good alternative
> You can get a "home site license" for 49.95 $ and with this you get 4 month extra for free:
> — Special July 4th VIPRE Offer —
> ...



i got a 3 year, 3 PC kaspersky for $15 Au off ebay. its better value by far.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i got a 3 year, 3 PC kaspersky for $15 Au off ebay. its better value by far.



That, and I wont change my AV on somebodies word. I need proof that the app is at least as good as Kaspersky, NOD32 or Norton 09. No offense, Vulkan.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That, and I wont change my AV on somebodies word. I need proof that the app is at least as good as Kaspersky, NOD32 or Norton 09. No offense, Vulkan.



I paid £10.99 for my KAV and 14.99 for my KIS, both 3 users, 1 year 



is KIS 2010 faster than KAV 2009?


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 1, 2009)

Well it was ment to be an alternative......
Priceing for Kaspersky here in DK is a bit higher...but I have never complained, as
KAV is one of the best AV´s out there.

Vipre is good....several Danish Antispyware sites have given the Vipre
good recomandations  ... and well Sunbelt Software are not unknown....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2009)

It works great on Win7, not had any problems with it yet. though Im curious about the 'gaming mode' function. does it detect 3d apps & initiate it automatically??


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 1, 2009)

Right. I've been happily using Bitdefender for some years now, and it's been mostly reliable across quite a few machines. But, my subscription is about to end. Why would I be willing to pay more to switch to Kapersky?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Right. I've been happily using Bitdefender for some years now, and it's been mostly reliable across quite a few machines. But, my subscription is about to end. Why would I be willing to pay more to switch to Kapersky?



because its awesome, of course.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 1, 2009)

After years of using either free AV suites or using cracked keys and such, ive given that side of me up. Just over £4 for 365 days of protection?!


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> because its awesome, of course.



Ah, but any useful comparisons to offer to back up your sage comment?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Ah, but any useful comparisons to offer to back up your sage comment?



look at every thread on TPU where someone asks what antivirus to use. kaspersky is always the most commonly suggested, followed by nod32.

When the majority of an IT tech site agrees on something, you should listen


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> After years of using either free AV suites or using cracked keys and such, ive given that side of me up. Just over £4 for 365 days of protection?!



well I suppose you could say Im running a 'cracked' version of KIS2010 -except there wasnt any cracking involved & I didnt have to pay a single penny for it.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2009)

Unfortunately - Ive run into a few issues with KIS2010 on XP PRO (which is installed on my laptop) everything starts up just fine, then it startes slowing down my laptop then i start getting windows runtime errors. Its happend twice now. 

Im gonna run a reg cleaner & probably XP chkdisk thing or whatever. No complaints with it running on Win7 still so far


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately - Ive run into a few issues with KIS2010 on XP PRO (which is installed on my laptop) everything starts up just fine, then it startes slowing down my laptop then i start getting windows runtime errors. Its happend twice now.
> 
> Im gonna run a reg cleaner & probably XP chkdisk thing or whatever. No complaints with it running on Win7 still so far



i have seen a few mentions like that on their forums.

Might be advisable to XP users to run Kaspersky 2009, or get with the times and use a modern OS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> get with the times and use a modern OS.



how dare you insult my XP Pro *fistshake* back to KIS2009 it is!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how dare you insult my XP Pro *fistshake* back to KIS2009 it is!



there comes a time when ye olde faithful pet needs to retire.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> there comes a time when ye olde faithful pet needs to retire.



whats a good O/S for laptop of this spec?

Core Duo - 1.66Ghz

2Gb 667Mhz ram

X1600 Mobility

80Gb HDD

& no linux please


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats a good O/S for laptop of this spec?
> 
> Core Duo - 1.66Ghz
> 
> ...



vista would run fine (with indexing off, due to HDD), 7 would run peachy. My vote is 7, if you're ok with an OS that will expire march next year.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> vista would run fine (with indexing off, due to HDD), 7 would run peachy. My vote is 7, if you're ok with an OS that will expire march next year.



That's what I would say as well. Throw the Win 7 RC on there. And I thought it was good until July next year?


Now, any reviews on KIS 2010 yet? Like I said, I was unhappy with the performance hit 09 gave, so I won't be going back until they get it back up to speed. They are starting to go the way Norton did, back in the day. They keep making it more and more bloated as time wears on. They need to get it in check before it becomes a real problem.

And like I said, KIS 6 (before they named it by year) was still the best release, imo. It had more features and higher detection rates than most other AVs at the time, AND it was faster and more efficient.

Right now, the crown is going to Norton 09 in terms of performance, features and detection rates, at least until somebody tests KIS 2010 against it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2009)

as of march, it starts shutting down ever 2 hours. it stops for good in july.

performance hit is largely gone with 2010 - i think thats one of the main things they worked on. this version undoes the bloat, makes it far simpler and streamlined.

Dont forget the best part of kaspersky - custom installs let you remove (not just disable) features you dont want. you dont tick the spam filter, and it NEVER INSTALLS in the first place.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 1, 2009)

According to Kaspersky, my problem with XP not booting and bluescreening was because of Spybot S&D, which is "incompatible with Kaspersky" even though I have had no problems with KIS 7 and Spybot, KIS 2009 and Spybot, and that KIS 2010 runs fine along with Spybot on Win7 (until Kaspersky makes it "incompatible" that is).

So, after I uninstalled Spybot, and reinstalled KIS 2010, when I rebooted my User Profile was deleted and the system froze after 30 seconds, forcing a hard restart.

And, I was informed that KIS 2010 *is not* for customers in the United States just yet, only for European customers. U.S. customers need to wait until August.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 1, 2009)

Just some feedback reguarding KIS 2010 - I dunno if its a problem due to compatibility with Win 7  but if you temporarily disable protection - the only way to turn it back on again is manually restart or completely restart you pc.
none of the green lights are on & theres an exclimation mark on the tray icon thing which says that it needs to restart all services.

If you click this 'all' services will be restarted but the lights still wont be on but if they do come on the their maybe a few that wont. but if you check in the 'settings' it will tell you that XYZ services are enabled.....

Some how i dont think this 2010 is quite ready.....


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2009)

people with issues (Freedom, XP users) - dont forget to check the beta section of their forum. They appear to have a few patch builds in there already.


----------



## Frick (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, I got Kaspersky IS 2009 free with a magazine, should I try it out? Is it a resource hogger? The system reqs says no, but still.. I need every but of my ram!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 2, 2009)

Frick said:


> Hey, I got Kaspersky IS 2009 free with a magazine, should I try it out? Is it a resource hogger? The system reqs says no, but still.. I need every but of my ram!



It's still better than most. Only NOD32 and Norton 09 beat it out in terms of resource usage.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 2, 2009)

Of the most recent reviews I've read, Norton always takes top place. But it's so flipping expensive. Hmm, decisions decisions.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 2, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Of the most recent reviews I've read, Norton always takes top place. But it's so flipping expensive. Hmm, decisions decisions.



Did those include Kaspersky 2010 tho?

I'm really close to buying Norton 09. I just want to see a comparison review of it with this first.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> people with issues (Freedom, XP users) - dont forget to check the beta section of their forum. They appear to have a few patch builds in there already.




Yeah I found that last night, after I decided to go lurk in their forums some. now its a waiting game for my XP to see if the memory leak occurs again.

::EDIT::

A few people however, says the memory leak still exists..... so trying to find a fix is still on going


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Did those include Kaspersky 2010 tho?
> 
> I'm really close to buying Norton 09. I just want to see a comparison review of it with this first.



Nope. They were using 09 from what I remember.


----------



## TitusTroy (Jul 4, 2009)

is Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010 still in beta or is this the final version?


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 5, 2009)

TitusTroy said:


> is Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010 still in beta or is this the final version?



Final...


----------



## TitusTroy (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a valid license key for Version 2009 but when I try to activate Version 2010 it doesn't allow me to...there is no option to input a license key in the activation screen...it only asks for an activation 'code'...anyone know the reason for this?...is it because Version 2010 has not been officially released in the US yet?


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 5, 2009)

TitusTroy said:


> I have a valid license key for Version 2009 but when I try to activate Version 2010 it doesn't allow me to...there is no option to input a license key in the activation screen...it only asks for an activation 'code'...anyone know the reason for this?...is it because Version 2010 has not been officially released in the US yet?



When you purchased your license, you received a 20 digit alphanumeric code 'key' (XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX). That is what you need to put into the box.

I am in the U.S.A. and I used my key to activate 2010. Unfortunately, even though 2010 is the 'final release', it still has many issues that need resolving.

Check the Kaspersky forums.


----------



## TitusTroy (Jul 5, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> When you purchased your license, you received a 20 digit alphanumeric code 'key' (XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX). That is what you need to put into the box.
> 
> I am in the U.S.A. and I used my key to activate 2010. Unfortunately, even though 2010 is the 'final release', it still has many issues that need resolving.
> 
> Check the Kaspersky forums.



I didn't purchase my license through the Kaspersky website and instead purchased mine through ICE Systems, which is the official U.S distributor of Kaspersky software.  I only received a license key file which I always used to activate the software.  I never had any issues with activating with previous versions of the software up until this new 2010 version.  I don't have a 20 digit code to input.  Only a registry key file.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 5, 2009)

@TitusTroy,

I had never heard of ICE Systems, but supposedly they can help you with your problem. Have you tried contacting them?

I buy directly from Kaspersky.


----------



## TitusTroy (Jul 5, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> @TitusTroy,
> 
> I had never heard of ICE Systems, but supposedly they can help you with your problem. Have you tried contacting them?
> 
> I buy directly from Kaspersky.



yes I contacted them today but because of the holiday weekend they won't be back in the office until Monday...was hoping to find a solution before that...ICE Systems is the official distributor of Kaspersky products in the US so that's whay I like to purchase from them rather then the official Kaspersky site which is based out of Russia

http://www.ice-kav.com/


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2009)

i went online to the kasperky site and found a link that let me recover my key file into a code again.

You can just install 2009, activate with the key, and then install 2010 over the top. it activates that way, although you may have the upgrade issues.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i went online to the kasperky site and found a link that let me recover my key file into a code again.
> 
> You can just install 2009, activate with the key, and then install 2010 over the top. it activates that way, although you may have the upgrade issues.



You can uninstall, but opt to leave the registration info behind, iirc.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You can uninstall, but opt to leave the registration info behind, iirc.



yes i beleive you can, good find. (i upgraded with no issues, personally)


----------



## TitusTroy (Jul 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You can uninstall, but opt to leave the registration info behind, iirc.



this method worked for me but I found another even easier way...when the activation screen pops up you disable your internet connection...then click 'Activate Trial License'...then you will enter Offline Mode where the software will give you the option of installing a key file 

I like this method better because I can do a fresh install of version 2010 without having to install the previous 2009 version first and save all my activation settings when un-installing...I don't know why Kaspersky made activation with a key file so difficult with this new version but as long as it works I'm happy


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2009)

probably because key files are how most pirated copies of kaspersky are activated.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 8, 2009)

Supposedly, the latest version; 9.0.0.463 CF1 fixes several issues.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> Supposedly, the latest version; 9.0.0.463 CF1 fixes several issues.



From kaspersky



			
				kaspersky said:
			
		

> NOTE: This beta build accepts commercial codes only and is NOT Windows 7 compatible/supported
> (Even though it might be tempting to install it).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> > Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> > Supposedly, the latest version; 9.0.0.463 CF1 fixes several issues.
> > From kaspersky
> 
> ...



Unfortunately - due to this update method & also the way i run my KIS 2010, I have been excluded from testing


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2009)

bump. put a note about KIS 2009 key files at the end of the first post.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 10, 2009)

KAV 2010 is now out, im using it now im impressed with its speed


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, I downloaded the trial version, and other than having to reset my e-mail account, it's been looking good. Hopefully I'll have some time to play soon.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

FYI, kaspersky had a core update (version number didnt change) so people who had issues before, may not now.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> FYI, kaspersky had a core update (version number didnt change) so people who had issues before, may not now.


AV or IS???


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

Bo$$ said:


> AV or IS???



IS here, i assume AV would get it as well... they're the same core, IS just comes with extra modules.


----------



## TitusTroy (Jul 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> FYI, kaspersky had a core update (version number didnt change) so people who had issues before, may not now.



does this mean that the CF1 update (version 463) was implemented into the release version?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2009)

TitusTroy said:


> does this mean that the CF1 update (version 463) was implemented into the release version?



i dont know. all i know is that on all four machines here, kaspersky updated and demanded we reboot our systems - it doesnt do that for definition updates.


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok. Been running it in trial mode for a month. I like.
Now they want $59-00 for a single user license online, but I can buy a 3 user 2009 retail pack for about $42 http://www.zaps.co.za/?pid=26471

I am correct the codes from 2009 will work on the current version?


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 3, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Ok. Been running it in trial mode for a month. I like.
> Now they want $59-00 for a single user license online, but I can buy a 3 user 2009 retail pack for about $42 http://www.zaps.co.za/?pid=26471
> 
> I am correct the codes from 2009 will work on the current version?



Correct....the codes will work on KIS 2009/2010/2011 .. assuming that Kaspersky release a 2011 before your license expire


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Ok. Been running it in trial mode for a month. I like.
> Now they want $59-00 for a single user license online, but I can buy a 3 user 2009 retail pack for about $42 http://www.zaps.co.za/?pid=26471
> 
> I am correct the codes from 2009 will work on the current version?



2009 codes work, buy them on ebay. its ridiculously cheap - you can get 3 PC 1 year licences cheaper than single PC licences sometimes.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Well I bought Kaspersky 2010 and I notice that when I have it running, my ping is about 2 or 3 times higher than normal with Speedtest.
Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Well I bought Kaspersky 2010 and I notice that when I have it running, my ping is about 2 or 3 times higher than normal with Speedtest.
> Any input is appreciated.



what browser? here with firefox i still get 37ms, which is no change.


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine expired about a month ago tempted to get it again although on ebay its like £5 boxed where as kaspersky directly want £40 (ouch)

but then again a free av and windows/router firewall seem to do the job equally

then again i have always wondered why dont they offer monthly payments rather than the full 12months at least it would be one hell of a benefit


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> what browser? here with firefox i still get 37ms, which is no change.



On Firefox, I go (without Kaspersky) from 13ms to 30+ms. On IE, I go from 13ms to 18 or 19.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2009)

hmm, well its probably scanning the flash addon - it hasnt affected my gaming pings at all, so is it that serious?


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Not really I guess. I'll check some more game servers and report back.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 29, 2009)

I am hoping to get some input here;

Anyone using an nVidia motherboard with the combination of nVidia Network Access Manager, Windows XP, and KIS 2010 v9.0.0.463 installed?


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 29, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> I am hoping to get some input here;
> 
> Anyone using an nVidia motherboard with the combination of nVidia Network Access Manager, Windows XP, and KIS 2010 v9.0.0.463 installed?



I do....my second rig is a ASUS Crosshair mobo (nVidia Nforce 590)
And yes.....I cant get Kaspersky´s firewall to work when I have Network Access Manager installed.
Asus forums suggests a update from the 700 series chipsets (only the Network Manager part)
But I cant get that to work either.....so I am not using NAM......


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

since KIS2010 is already released - not many people will notice the amount of bugs that plague KIS2010 unless it affects them directly or if they follow whats going on in the forum. 

I have seen at least 3-4 major build updates already but KIS2010 still has a lot of bugs that needs to be fixed.

build 9.0.0.684 is currently being tested


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 29, 2009)

VulkanBros said:


> I do....my second rig is a ASUS Crosshair mobo (nVidia Nforce 590)
> And yes.....I cant get Kaspersky´s firewall to work when I have Network Access Manager installed.
> Asus forums suggests a update from the 700 series chipsets (only the Network Manager part)
> But I cant get that to work either.....so I am not using NAM......



Thanks for the confirmation. 

I was emailing back-and-forth with Kaspersky Tech Support, and after giving them a GSI report, they said it was the NAM that was causing bluescreen immediately upon boot (because it is a firewall?), but amazingly enough, it works on Windows 7.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 29, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> since KIS2010 is already released - not many people will notice the amount of bugs that plague KIS2010 unless it affects them directly or if they follow whats going on in the forum.
> 
> I have seen at least 3-4 major build updates already but KIS2010 still has a lot of bugs that needs to be fixed.
> 
> build 9.0.0.684 is currently being tested



We shall see.

I have been trying to keep up on the forums, but had not seen mention of this particular problem. KIS 2010 does seem to have a multitude of issues. Hopefully Kaspersky manages to get them resolved soon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

their stance on Win7 support is pretty much non existant as such - like a lot of lazy companies - they wont start supporting until its official release. its a shame really - you'd think that they would actually like to hear from Win7 users & work closely with us to prevent problems on day of release but no - theyve decided to go the hard way - let KIS2010 mess up a few systems & the users complain about it on the forum before coming up with a fix.

I use to think Kaspersky were cool too. they arent be proactive enough about Win7 support. right now their acting like win7 is never gonna be released let alone existing at all


----------



## vbx (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm using the Kapersky 6.0 for Win7 RC.  So far, I like Symantec Antivirus Corporate edition better.  Even though I get an error message saying This Version of Symantec AntiVirus is not compatible with Windows 7.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

vbx said:


> I'm using the Kapersky 6.0 for Win7 RC.  So far, I like Symantec Antivirus Corporate edition better.  Even though I get an error message saying This Version of Symantec AntiVirus is not compatible with Windows 7.



well, what do you expect?? its Kasperky 6.0 - 7.0 has been out for a while & I suppose probably has less of a compatibility issue with win7 due to the simlarities between Vista & Win7

Personally - I wouldnt use Kaspersky 6 with win7, id go for something more uptodate


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 29, 2009)

KAV 2010 (9.0.0.463) is working fine and without flaws in Win7 - but then again - there is no firewall


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2009)

VulkanBros said:


> KAV 2010 (9.0.0.463) is working fine and without flaws in Win7 - but then again - there is no firewall



it works fine for me (with firewall) - i just keep getting random system freezes (it never occurs when gaming, and seems to be linked to firefox and coming out of sleep mode)

I cant tell if its kaspersky related, and i'm pretty miffed with Kaspersky since the OS is actually out and RTM'd and available to buy legit via technet and such.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 30, 2009)

OK, anyone else have BSOD with XP and NAM with KIS 2010?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

what build are you running?


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 31, 2009)

I am attempting to run 9.0.0.463, and although it appears to install OK, it bluescreens upon restart. 

Kaspersky says it is because NAM is acting as a firewall???

I have 8.0.0.506(a.b.d.e.) installed currently, and have no issues.

I have 9.0.0.463 installed with NAM on my Win7 array and have no issues (other than it seems to take a minute or two to find an internet connection).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2009)

well I dunno. Ive never used the Nvidia network armour thing.

If your running KIS2010 thats more then sufficient so theres no need for an additional firewall. im running 463 myself on both my XP machine & Win7. not had any issues with it other then it likes to 'block' youtube/online videos for loading every once in a while


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 31, 2009)

You are right, I do not need an additional firewall, and, if I knew how to disable that portion of NAM and keep the teaming functionality, I would.

So, anyone with XP, NAM and KIS 2010 have any input?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2009)

build 9.0.0.691 is in Beta testing - still buggy for Win7 x64 users. seeing a lot of complaints that the gaming profile is broken/doesnt work & crashing during custom scans. as well as the same issues of crashing/freezing during installation.... theres plenty more issues i havent mentioned. 

I will try to keep the thread upto date on whats going on for those who dont visit Kaspersky forums.

.:Edit:.

691 is said to cause:

big Memory leaks.
'broken' connection on x86 (32bit) Vista/win7 - meaning you cant access the net after install.
takes up more resources.
blocked firefox addons/updates - a problem that was discoverd in build .463.
Crashing/Freezing on Vista/Win7 on 32 & 64 bit


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 31, 2009)

A couple hours of Googling and reading dozens of forum posts and whatnot, I believe I have found a solution; simply disable the Forceware IP Service! 

I still have my NICs teamed, and so far, all is working well.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2009)

Can I ask why you need your NICs teamed? It doesn't benefit you at all unless all the other computers on your network are teamed. A single NIC is already leagues faster than your internet connection. A file transfer is only as fast as the slowest link. I'd just disable the NV stuff altogether.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Can I ask why you need your NICs teamed? It doesn't benefit you at all unless all the other computers on your network are teamed. A single NIC is already leagues faster than your internet connection. A file transfer is only as fast as the slowest link. I'd just disable the NV stuff altogether.



i run teaming at lans, but thats because our lans have 4-10Gb uplinks between the switches, so theres actually a purpose to it.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Can I ask why you need your NICs teamed? It doesn't benefit you at all unless all the other computers on your network are teamed. A single NIC is already leagues faster than your internet connection. A file transfer is only as fast as the slowest link. I'd just disable the NV stuff altogether.



Redundancy/failover.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> Redundancy/failover.



you uhh, trip over network cables often?

i just dont see a need for redunancy or teaming in a home environment. care to explain your reasoning?


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 2, 2009)

Should one fail.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> Should one fail.



so you're doing it as a "the feature is there, i might as well use it" situation, gotcha.


If my NIC failed i'd simply swap the cable to the other one, and arrange an RMA...


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 2, 2009)

A matter of convenience, really.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2009)

Right, the latest beta build is  9.0.0.706 - I havent tried it myself yet. its still buggy but theres lots of people claiming its Kasperskys most stable release yet.

however there are a still bugs....

Problems with key Activation.
Unable to to train anti spam module because it either doesnt work or crashes KIS
& something about being unable to add certain types of files to the 'exclusion' list
'Sandbox' is possibly broken

the majority of complaints came from Win7 x64 users. so its getting better slowly.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2009)

even tho they're still at 463, theres been a lot of updates recently requiring PC reboots - which they dont need for definition updates.


Basically, they're working out all the kinks for 7 one at a time - it doesnt BSOD or crash your system, albeit as freedom says a few features dont work like antispam and sandbox yet.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2009)

I decided to install 9.0.0.706 last night on my win7 then i went to bed because i was nodding off during system benches. it seems alright so far but i wont know if theres anything wrong with it until i start gaming & transfering stuff across my network.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 8, 2010)

bump!


To those worrying about how kaspersky would slow down some systems rather badly (my media PC suffered from this) uninstall kaspersky and reinstall the latest version. The problem is completely cured in build 736


----------

